
Dropbox Is a Total Mess - jseliger
https://om.co/2020/06/18/dropbox-is-a-total-mess/
======
jseliger
This matches my experience: for the last year or so, I've had an eye out for a
service like early Dropbox, before the company decided to become steadily more
invasive and confusing.

------
buboard
Already switched to onedrive. Byebye you won’t be missed

~~~
towndrunk
Same here... I'm actually enjoying onedrive and the office.com experience.

